# Any good fishin Down the Lower Part of the Bay in VA



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Any body fish near the Concrete Ships off of Kiptopeake?Whats goin on down there?Reds,Trout,Tautog,or Flatties bitting any help is appreciated


----------

